# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  DITARI I SHKRIMTARIT (Pjese)

## Astrit Kosturi

Nga: Astrit KOSTURI

    Jeta! E përditshmja jonë, frymëmarrja jonë, e zhytur kaq keqas në këtë pisllëk të paparë e, që akoma nuk kemi mundur ti gjejmë tjetër emër.
Çuditërisht, jeta jonë ka qënë përherë e kërcënuar nga dallgë të egra, të akullta dhe të pamëshirshme. Edhe pse ndërruan karakteret, rilindën përsëri vese të vjetra e të larosura me turli ngjyrash.
Një katastrofë e pandreqshme. Jo vetëm ka dështuar, por edhe ka mbaruar jeta! Ky është thelbi i alarmit. Dhe, se asnjëri nuk gjen dot kohë, ta ribëjë atë nga e para. Nuk është se ka dështuar një punë Vërtetë dështimi, fruston nervozizëm dhe hidhërim. Hidhërim kozmik. Por, në rastin e jetës, është katastrofë. Katastrofë, që vetëm Pushteti nuk e shikon. Dhe nuk ka se si ta shikojë, atë që vetë ai ka montuar. Të mëdhenjtë tanë janë të pagabueshëm. Fajin e gjejnë tek tjetri dhe, vetë janë në rolin e Zeusit që shpërndante rrufetë. Gjithmonë në prapaskenë. Gjithnjë, pas çdo situate, në rolin e Pons Pilatit, të shpëtimtarit dhe të heroit. Gjithnjë dyshues dhe me vetëdije të trazuar. Demagogë dhe skrupulozë, për të arritur qëllimet. Narcistë dhe të pabesë, autorë dhe aktorë të dramës tonë makbethiane. Me pamjen e një kalorësi karagjos, Pushteti na kujton Tartufin komik.
Një spirale, sa të mbrapshtë, aq dhe djallëzore, kam dalluar në sistemin e gjërave, të montuara aq mjeshtërisht nga mendja njerëzore. Mallkimi ynë, qëndron, se këta sojsëzë, edhe kur kalben e bien, bëhen pleh dhe ushqim për plehrishten e aventurës së radhës. Nga ana tjetër, turmës i pëlqen Sançoja, sançopançizmi dhe psherëtimat e tij. Njerëzia ka qejf të perceptojë gjithçka sipas mënyrës së vet dhe, përpiqet ti përkthejë fjalët dhe bëmat e të mëdhenjëve, po sipas oreksit të tij. Sepse absurdin e ka bërë mënyrë jetese. Sepse ka dëshirë, ti ngjajë dhe të imitojë të zotin. Se marrëzitë e zotërisë, nuk vlejnë asnjë grosh, pa budallallëqet e shërbëtorit. Dhe kështu turma qesh e zgërdhihet. Njëkohësisht amin o hoxhë dhe bashkohet në refrenin e të Madhit tra-la-la, zura një galë.  Kjo sjellje tragjike, tjetërsoi identitetin dhe individualitetin tonë, duke e lidhur ekzistencën me udhëheqësin si qënie hyjnore, të pazëvendësueshëm...
Të bësh sikur ndjen dhe sikur meraku i madh të bren përbrenda, për punën e njerëzit. Me një fjalë, se je i kulluar dhe gjoja po bën namin. Dhe të kuptohemivetëm për të tjerët, asgjë për veten. Harrojnë gjoja, lëvizjet e para në skakierën e dallaveres dhe pastaj e shohin veten të mahnitur, në mbretërinë e rastësisë. Në atë mbretëri, ku janë të lidhur me njëri-tjetrin dhe neve na kanë gozhduar gjithashtu, në disa zinxhirë me hallka të tilla që të kujtojnë vargonjtë. Vargonj, të tanishëm. Të rinj, por dhe të tillë, që vijnë si medaljonë kafkash e skeletesh kërcënues nga thellësitë e vdekjes. Kjo ka ndodhur, edhe kur u zhdukën dinosaurët gjigandë. E dinë edhe biologët. Ka ndodhur edhe me gjallesat, që kanë kundërshtuar në mënyrë natyrore, seleksionin asgjësues. Veçanërisht nga ai, që e kemi njohur dhe quajtur industrializim. Besoj, se e keni vënë re, edhe pas një shtërngate të stuhishme Pasi ajo ka pushuar, kemi parë të jetë goditur në mënyrë të pamëshirëshme, jeta e gjallesave. E kemi parë, sipërfaqe pellgjesh, me shumëkëmbsha të butë, vemje, larva e milingona. Por të mbledhura të gjitha së toku, si lëmsha që notojnë mbi këto pellgje dhe, ashtu bashkë deri në tharjen e ujërave, nga rrezet e diellit. Kanë formuar koloni edhe njëqelizorët  volvokset! Vetëm në emër të jetës! Për ta mbajtur në ruajtje jetën, si të vetmen dhuratë të natyrës, që jepet vetëm njëherë.  
Po njeriu, duhet të durojë pafund këtë deformim të tillë, ngaqë është i pafaj? Apo të presë derisa ti shkruhet epitafi?...

----------


## riza2008

Astrit!Ky eshte realiteti i jetes shqiptare qe e paraqesni ju,por ç'far duhet te bejme?!Ky realitet eshte perseritur ne menyre te njetrajtshme nga nje parti tek tjetra qysh nga viti1992.Kjo gjendje s'luftohet vetem me pene,kjo ka rolin e saj per te ngritur ndergjegjen kombetare,por duhen dhe mjete te tjera qe ju i dini shume mire.Megjitheate shpresa vdes e fundit.Une shpresoj vetem tek gjenerata e re e cila ka aftesi dhe mundesi te dali fuqishem ne jeten politike te vendit ne te gjith spektrin politik majtas e djathtas.Te uroj krijimtari te vazhdueshme.Me respekt Rizai

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> Astrit!Ky eshte realiteti i jetes shqiptare qe e paraqesni ju,por ç'far duhet te bejme?!Ky realitet eshte perseritur ne menyre te njetrajtshme nga nje parti tek tjetra qysh nga viti1992.Kjo gjendje s'luftohet vetem me pene,kjo ka rolin e saj per te ngritur ndergjegjen kombetare,por duhen dhe mjete te tjera qe ju i dini shume mire.Megjitheate shpresa vdes e fundit.Une shpresoj vetem tek gjenerata e re e cila ka aftesi dhe mundesi te dali fuqishem ne jeten politike te vendit ne te gjith spektrin politik majtas e djathtas.Te uroj krijimtari te vazhdueshme.Me respekt Rizai


*Faleminderit Suliot i nderuar!*

Ajo që duhet te bejme, mendoj se duhet te ndikojme sado pak ne vetedijen shoqerore, te jete zgjuar dhe aktive me te gjitha format demokratike....!
*Pergjumja dhe pritja pafund eshte bere e paduruar!

*

----------


## trysil

Qe një ditë e pazakonshme.

Shiu binte litar. E ndjeja në trupin tim, në kocka, e ndjeja në xhamat që binte, e ndjeja dhe në atë fushë meditimi, ku kërkoja ëndrrën e tretur diku në pyllin e fëmijërisë leckamane.

...
Shi dhe ëndërr e lagur...
e një ditë enkas e krijuar për të dëgjuar ritmet e çakorduara të shiut. Më vonë e pashë se s' rrihej në dhomë, pranë xhamllëkut ku shiu e era zbraznin dufin e qiejve nervozë. E hapa një derë tjetër. Qe derë prej materies iluzive, megjithatë funksionoi. Përmes ati portali kalova jashtë. Deti ma bëri me sy. U shtriva në rërë.

Një tufë farfuritëse e rrezeve të diellit gjahtonte si Ujkun reumën time.

Më zuri gjumi.
U mahnita kur pash pranë Qerren e Diellit, me një mbishkrim hireoglifesh jo fort të qarta; me gjasë ILIRE...

----------


## trysil

A TAKOHEN PËRRALLAT NDONJËHERË?!!

Atë ditë me diell dhe me qiellin blu që i rrinte si kapelë e bukur horizontit, ne ikëm. Po, po ikëm...
Shkuam në Kështjellë. Askush s' qe aty, pos Dertarit. E lutëm Dertarin të na linte brenda. Ai megjith kundërshtimin m' u bë se u hamend.
Dertari u mërrol, por një fije hamendjeje përzier me dhembje e hetova te ai. Atë ditë aq të bukur Dertari dukj si një damkë që rrinte mbi Ditën e Mrekullisë. Ndoshta që të mos plaste ai çast ibukur, të mos plaste bukurie ajo Ditë, ishin mërrolat e Dertarit si një muzg...
A ke qenë i ri ndonjëherë i pata thënë. Ai pohoi me kokë dhe u zhgreh në vaj. E hapi derën dhe nën rrudhat ku fshiheshin retë e rënda e të mistershme, e pash një dritë të largët që uidhëtonte nëpër pfundësi kohe dhe shkarazi i jepte ndriçim asaj fytyre plot vuajtje...
Bashkë me rrapëllimën e derës ne u futëm brenda. 
Bëmë dashuri. Përmes dritares hynte qielli blu i mbyllur dhe yjet.  
Dashuri, Frikë. Ëndrra... Ne sia thoshim njëri tjetri, por mendonim: "Ah1 sikur koha të ndalej gjithmonë në këtë çast!!!" 
Na kishte molis lodhja. Sapo kishim mbyllur sytë mbi trupin e Frikës-Lodhjes-e- Ëndrrës, si nga një botë tjetër, dëgjuam zëra që vinin rreth Kështjellës. U zgjuam. Zërat nuk ishin të qartë, por të qakërdisur dhe ulurimat e sharjet  tregonin se ata poe thyenin portalin dhe  do të futeshin brenda.
Teksa po dridheshim të dy, si thupra në ujë, lakuriq fare, vumë veshin te porta dhe dëgjonim zërat që përziheshin me të rrahurat e fuqishme të zemrave tona dhe llahtarisë që e mbanim të mos shpërthente...
Më në fund, si duket, dertari u tha. "Çelësat më kanë humbur...Brenda s' ka asnjë bujtës." Dikush u zgërdhi. U ndi një kujë, një rënkim, pastaj një përplasje përtokë shoqëruar me të shara.
Pas pak dera filloi të coptohej. Ne ikëm në labirintet e Këashtjellës plot terr dhe frikë. "Mos m' u ndaj e dashur i thashë dhe e pata kapur për dore. Diku, në fund të labirinthit qe një portë. U futa në te. O Zot ajo kishte qenë Porta e agonisë dhe e dhimbjes së përhershme; dhe ç' është më e keqja në te kisha hy fillikat vetë. 
....

Ajo s' ishte aty!

...
Më vonë, kuptova  se porta ime më kishte shpënë në një Përrallë, ndërkaq porta e saj atë e kishte shpënë në një përrallë tjetër...
Tash e mbi tridhjetë vjetë ajo endet në Përrallën e saj, unë në Përrallën time.
Dertari i Përrallës sime e ka humbur çelësin, portali, o Zot, është i pathyeshë... Portal Përralle ore!...
Kështu e dashur, kësht sigurisht ka ngjarë edhe me ty...
Unë në këtë Përrallë... Ti, në një përrallë tjetër, e dashur...

                                  ....
                      Më thoni, a takohen përrallat ndonjëherë?!
                      Mbase me që ekzistojnë... mund edhe të takohen.

                     ...Kushedi?!...

----------


## trysil

EDHE NJËHERË PËR PËRRALLËN...

Çdo Përrallë e ka nga një Dertarë
Po Dertari ka vdekur
Përralla mbyllur ka mbetur
Çelësi në Mjegullën Det
Ka tretur medet
Përralla është harrua përdreq
Ne somnabul ngelur në këtë Përrallë
E s' shihemi, s' shihemi
Një JetëVdekje të tërë...

***

Mos u pikëllo e Dashur
Kur ta gjejmë Portën e daljes
Madje qoftë njëmij vjet më vonë
Do të nis prapë JetëDashuria jonë...

----------


## trysil

PASMESNATË


Sot ka rën shi në mua. 

Në ty?!...

Sot, më thuaj, në Ty, a ka pasur Verë me Diell?!

Nëse në Ty Zogjtë kanë bërë qerdhe, nëse Verë ka pasur shpirti Yt, e Dritë e Diell Ëndrra; ta 

dish Shiun dhe Vjeshtën që ka hyrë në mua kaherë, më lehtë do t' i duroj...

----------


## trysil

A ende nuk mori fund ai gabim që ndodhi në *Zanafillë*

Aq gjatë kjo dhembje u dashka të endet si kalorës nëpër kohë e hapësirë qëkur ndodhemi 

këtu...

S' mund të flas më shumë... Troku i dhimbjes rrëshqet si shembje dheu nëpër kohë.

Ndonjëherë, kur i mendoj dhimbjet, dhimbjet brenda dhe jashtë meje, i dua sendet,

----------


## trysil

NE DHE LIBRAT


Rrinë heshtur në rafte. 
Në pafundësinë e bukur të fjalëve na e hapin portalin, portalin ku fillon kuptimi i vërtet i dritës…Ku nis kuptimi i lumturisë.
Miqtë tanë, librat, madje edhe kur heshtin flasin. Me mijëra vjet flasin. Ne, mjerisht, jo rrallherë mundohemi me materialen ta ushqejmë shpirtin, por ne harrojmë, apo mbase yshtemi djallëzisht nga  fuqia e rreme e saj, pra nga fuqia e materiales.
Shumëherë kam menduar se për cilën gjë kemi nevojë më shumë: Trupin apo shpirtin. Kujtoj se përpos shpirtërores gjë tjetër nuk na bën të lumtur. E mjerisht në këtë mjegull moderniteti aq pak kujdes i kushtojmë shpirtërores.

Librat rrinë në rafte. Heshtin. Na shikojnë vëngër. I flasin  njeriut, botës …
Bota ka hallet e veta. Zhytur në mjegullën e kapitalit, në errësirën e saj, në shurdhësinë e saj, brenda egos së sëmurë dhe konfuyzitetit të ndërgjegjes,  kërkon kuptimin e të qenit njeri, e librat na shikojnë vëngër…
Bagazhi i mëkateve mbi shpinë na rëndohet gjithnjë e më shumë. Librat na shikojnë vëngër...
Kështu rrokullisemi nëpër ditë, muaj, vite...
Librat gjithnjë na shikojnë vëngër nga mbretëria e tyre e përjetshme...

----------

